# Golisi 21700 Batteries - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/5/18)

We have a batch of the new Golisi 21700's in stock. These got an awesome rating by Mooch and our testing so far confirms that these are the best 21700's we have used.





Order a set and get a free hard Golisi battery case. Please note this is valid while stocks last.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/golisi-21700-3750mah-battery

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/5/18)

Which mods can use the 21700 batteries?


----------



## Andre (18/5/18)

I have a pair of the Golisi Black S30, 3000 mAh, which according to Mooch has a CDR of 22A. That is very good for a 3000 mAh battery. So far I am impressed. Looks like a solidly manufactured battery with a sturdy wrap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dietz (5/7/18)

@Sir Vape how does these compare to the Golisi?


----------



## zadiac (5/7/18)

Dietz said:


> @Sir Vape how does these compare to the Golisi?



Only 15 Amp batteries. So, nope. Not for vaping...unless you build like above 1 ohm coils.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/7/18)

zadiac said:


> Only 15 Amp batteries. So, nope. Not for vaping...unless you build like above 1 ohm coils.


Or in a regulated mod if u vape below 60 watts(50 if u want to be on the safer side) on a regulated mod.


----------



## zadiac (6/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Or in a regulated mod if u vape below 60 watts(50 if u want to be on the safer side) on a regulated mod.



Even then I wouldn't use it. In a regulated mod the batteries are in series, which means the volts can be doubled, but the amps still stay the same at 15 Amps. So you can't build lower than 0.2 ohms with those batteries then. At 50W, the amp draw on a 0.2ohm build is already 15.8 amps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/7/18)

zadiac said:


> Even then I wouldn't use it. In a regulated mod the batteries are in series, which means the volts can be doubled, but the amps still stay the same at 15 Amps. So you can't build lower than 0.2 ohms with those batteries then. At 50W, the amp draw on a 0.2ohm build is already 15.8 amps.


I use one in my Pulse 80W, using a 0.54 ohm coil between 20 and 30W, which is more than safe enough. Love the battery life on the Sanyos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/7/18)

Andre said:


> I use one in my Pulse 80W, using a 0.54 ohm coil between 20 and 30W, which is more than safe enough. Love the battery life on the Sanyos.


The 4000 mah battery life is just amazing, I don't think any other battery in the 20700 category has this capacity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

